# Threshold SL "Stopfen" Zugführung



## xtimbox (10. März 2018)

Hi zusammen!

Habe gebraucht einen NORCO Threshold Rahmen bekommen. Lieder fehlen am Rahmen dieses Stopfen, die man auf die Züge schiebt, damit diese fest in den Rahmen geschoben werden können. --> s. Bild.

Wie genau heißt der Artikel und wo kann ich ihn bestellen?

Dank und Gruß
Tim


----------



## pat (14. März 2018)

Dieses hier? http://shop.indiansummer.ch/de/mark...earch-tactic-revolver-threshold-chf-4-90.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtimbox (17. März 2018)

dazu das Gegenstück, das kann man aber auf der IndianSummer-HP nicht in den Warenkorb legen.


----------



## pat (19. März 2018)

Anrufen und nachfragen.  Die sind sehr hilfsbereit.


----------

